# 64mm x 38mm LH burrs



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The above size burrs are fitted to some CARIMALI, FIORENZATO, OBEL, PAVONI, ROSSI and BRASILIA badged grinders.

Anyone got any of the above? Old burrs are good because I seek Hole pitch info and reverse side info only for a conversion.

Just want to emphasise the *LH* rotation bit









Thanks


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Can't help with a used set but could do you a new set for about £30.


----------

